

Google joins Indian telecom operator association COAI - koolhead17
http://www.medianama.com/2015/01/223-google-coai/

======
devnonymous
TL;DR: Google joins an Indian telecom operator association against Net
Neutrality and has so far refused to comment on the matter.

